# Orca questions: seatpost and stuck derailleur cable



## brandonobrien (May 19, 2010)

I purchased a used Orbea Orca at an extremely good price but I'm having some trouble finding a seatpost and seatpost clamp because I don't know the exact size I'm looking for.

First, Does anyone know what year this frame is?
https://uploads.silicontrance.com/brandon/random/IMG_0402.JPG

The seatpost hole seems to be a 27.0mm and not the standard 27.2. can anyone confirm this is the case? I can't find any information about an Orca having a 27.0 post hole.

Also, when i purchased the frame, the cable that should go up through the frame to the front derailleur is stuck in the frame. I have tried pulling it as hard as I can with plyers and tried pushing it up to no avail. I can't get the cable to budge at all. Any advice on how to get this cable unstuck so I can route my new shifter cable up there?

stuck cable pic:


----------



## brandonobrien (May 19, 2010)

I was actually able to get all the sizing info from Orbea tech support.

Finally got the cable unstuck after dousing it with WD-40 and levering it out with some plyers.


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Job!
My experence with Orbea has been all bad... hope yours is better!
They are beautiful looking bikes!

I think the use of WD40 voids your warranty though??
(ok, I'm just messing with you, but better check with Jason!)


----------

